# EGD done at time of Lap Nissen Fundo/Hiatal Hernia repair



## cvandeinse (May 29, 2013)

Physician performs, at the same surgical setting, a laparoscopic nissen fundoplication with hiatal hernia repair and EGD. An EGD is performed prior to starting the lap nissen fundo and an EGD is performed afterwards. I understand the EGD after the procedure is not billable but would the EGD done prior to starting the lap nissen be billable? There is not a separate diagnosis for the EGD.


----------



## koatsj (Jun 5, 2013)

I never bill out the EGD prior to a Nissen being performed.


----------

